# zipp 101's or fulcrum racing zeros?



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

Looking to replace my easton ec90 sl carbon clinchers with a full aluminum set, whats your thoughts of these wheels. They have to be stiff and responsive and have well sealed bearings that are durable and worry free and something I can work on with out too many propitiatory parts. Also is it true that the 101's have to be unlaced to replace bearings?! Sounds a bit false


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

anyone? I'm 185 lbs and ride flats and a few times a year I take a trip into CO to ride some mountains, I've got easton EC90 SL's now


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I also have a set of Easton EC90SLs, I like them a lot, but don’t ride them in the rain, water gets into the hubs and rims, thought the wet braking is good in my experience.

I looked at purchasing the Zipp 101 twice, and I passed twice: once when I bought the Eastons and then again when I just had a custom wheelset built. I got a set with White Industries hubs, Kinlin xr-270 rims and Sapim Cx-ray spokes, Cheaper too! ($650 w/o tax)

I passed on the Zipps for two reasons, first what you already mentioned… detensioning/perhaps even removing the spokes to service the bearings, and also because the rim is very heavy, heavier than the Easton if I am not wrong. They look sick and if they were lighter I would have bought them for sure.

I would consider a custom build if I were you, mine came in at about 1450grams w/o rim strips and skewers. Thw WI hubs ride amazing, the Easton hubs are good and smooth when kept in good condition but the WI spin even smoother and roll with much more ease. The only draw back is they are loud as hell. I overhauled the Easton rear hub now its dead silent the WI is way way louder, I am about to add some grease to the freehub pawls (WI said this would make them silent).

If your 185 look at a set with Kinlins XR300 rim or someting in the 30mm range with a 24/28 spoke count. (Kinlins tend to pulsate a bit in the front during braking). I am 145-150lbs so i could go with a lighter rim and less spokes.

I will say this though the Easton wheels feel faster or more aero than the customs, then again they are on two completely different bikes carbon vs. steel.

Can’t speak to the Fulcrums other than I never found them appealing.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

alias33 said:


> anyone? I'm 185 lbs and ride flats and a few times a year I take a trip into CO to ride some mountains, I've got easton EC90 SL's now


Plenty of people have commented on Fulcrum Racing Zeros. Have you read their comments? Maybe nobody has ridden both the Zipp 101 and Fulcrum Zeros. FWIW I have a set of Campag Shamal Ultras, which is very close to the Fulcrums, and I love it.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

maybe I should just relace the easton set with better hubs?


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

You could, but the rims have water issues as well, water seeps into the nipple holes and is said to be very hard to get out, just sloshes around in there. I have not had that issue i but only got stuck in the rain once for about 20 min. I did have to overhaul the freehub after that.

Also I am very happy with the braking on the Eastons. However there seem to be some horrific brake track failures out there for guys who do very long high speed decsents. Not sure if its rider error or Easton manufacturing, but if memory serves me right Easton does not seem to treat those customers very well, no warranty replacements.

Whats your experience with the Eastons?

I would say look at some custom wheels with a nice 50mm rim, Zipps if the wallet allows. When my Eastons are worn out i will deffently go 50mm, i am now a believer in aero advantage over light weight. Hopefully in the years to come braking for carbon rims will get even better.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Zipp 101*

I just got the 101's about a month ago and have put about 350 miles on them. I was skeptical considering the mixed reviews you hear on past Zipp hubs. But I have to say the the wheels are fantastic. For reference, I've had Shamal Ultras (similar to Fulcrum Zeros), hand-builts, Edge 45's, Hyperons, Lightweights, etc. Although the 101's aren't built on the lightest rims out, the wheels are very responsive, hold speed extremely well, and seem to be durable. They feel as durable as the Shamals but with more snap without the lack of stiffness. I think the Sapim spokes (steel) have something to due with it (Shamal = aluminum spokes). They seem to have a little more give in the comfort department. 

The 101's don't spin up as quickly at a 1300 or lower wheelset but they hold speed better than any wheel I've ridden. After trying these wheels I am jonesing for new Zipp 303 tubies. I am a believer in the wider rim profile that Zipp is selling.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Personally I'd avoid any wheels that use aluminum spokes like the Fulcrum 0. Fashion over function


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm still worried about the durability of zipp hubs, are they well sealed? I want a wheelset that I can forget about for god sake!


----------

